
A hands-on introduction to digital video technology - dreampeppers99
https://github.com/leandromoreira/digital_video_introduction
======
thiagopnts
A+

------
lfilho
Excellent. Very through!

------
emerleite
Fabulous

------
eder_roger
Great article.

